# Webseite erstellen - html lernen oder einfacheren Weg?



## bluevel (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo

Neben vielen anderen Dingen, benötige ich für meine selbständige Erwerbstätigkeit eine Homepage.
Ich habe mir vor Jahren einmal Kenntnisse in *Flash MX* angeeignet, sehe aber, dass dieses Format und auch die Software
ein Auslaufmodell ist. Scheinbar ist Flash nicht Smart-Phone-kompatibel.
Nun habe ich eine Seite aus Studienzeiten, die in html programmiert wurde - von einem Webdesigner,
zu dem ich aber keinen Kontakt mehr habe. Jedoch verfüge ich über den Quellcode.
Ich selbst habe* keine html-porgrammierkenntnisse.*
Nun frage ich mich, ist es gescheiter, selbst mit Wordpress oder ähnlichem eine einfache Seite zu erstellen,
oder aber html soweit zu lernen, dass ich die bestehende homepage selber bedienen kann.
Grund ist, dass ich kein Budget habe, einen prof. Webdesigner zu engagieren.

Falls jemand im Forum einschlägiges Know Hat, wäre ich sicher froh um einen Tipp.

MiD


----------



## Sprint (15. Dezember 2020)

Wenn die Webseite aus der Zeit stammt, als Flash aktuell war, würde ich die ganz schnell vergessen. Seitdem hat sich viel getan und HTML, CSS und JavaScript haben sich stark weiterentwickelt.

Wordpress wäre eine Möglichkeit und ist großteils auch kostenlos. Einige interessante Plug-Ins kosten aber was und für jemanden, der nicht täglich damit zu tun hat, nach meiner Ansicht sehr kompliziert.

Eine andere Option ist Mobirise. Das läuft nativ auf deinem Rechner und es kann vollkommen ohne HTML Kenntnisse eine moderne Webseite erstellen. Ich hab damit schon innerhalb von ein paar Stunden mal eine sehr komplette Seite incl. Kontaktformular usw. erstellt.
Mobirise ist auch kostenlos, wenn du aber spezielle Erweiterungen brauchst oder dir die freien Templates nicht gefallen, mußt du auch da den Geldbeutel aufmachen.


----------



## bluevel (24. Dezember 2020)

Hi Sprint
Danke vielmals für die Rückmeldung!
Ich habe von den meisten Kollegen auch die Tendenz zu Wordpress vernommen.
Plug-Ins? Was wäre damit gemeint? Ich möchte meinen Webauftritt so unkompliziert wie möglich halten und aufs Wesentliche reduzieren,
Mobrise hab' ich noch nie gehört, ich recherchiere das aber gerne...Thankx für den Hinweis.
Stichwort Geldbeutel...Es heisst immer noch "Was nix kost' ist nix wert". Trifft das deiner Meinung immer noch zu - auch auf Tools für die Webpage-Erstellung?
Gruss Bluevel


----------



## Sprint (24. Dezember 2020)

"Was nix kost' ist nix wert" gilt nicht überall. Nimm nur Linux und seine ganze Software. Da ist fast alles kostenlos und hat eine hervorragend Qualität. Und gerade im Bereich Internet ist auch für Mac und Win sehr viel kostenlos.

Plug-Ins sind Erweiterungen, ohne die Webseiten, die von Programmen wie Wordpress o.ä. erstellt werden, nicht alles können was sie sollen. Das sind z.B. Formulare, Bildershows, SEO-Unterstützung usw. Es gibt das fast nichts, was es nicht gibt.Manche davon sind kostenlos, andere haben kostenlos nur eingeschränkte Fähigkeiten.

Wordpress ist sehr leistungsstark und kann für fast alles verwendet werden. Es ist meiner Ansicht nach aber eher für Vielschreiber geeignet und wahrscheinlich ursprünglich auch gedacht. Fast alle Blogger z.B. nutzen dieses System.
Ich habe bis jetzt zwei Seiten mit Wordpress erstellt, verfluche es aber jedes Mal wieder und wieder, da es für jemanden, der es nicht täglich nutzt, meiner Ansicht nach zu kompliziert ist.

Wenn du wirklich nur eine Webseite erstellen willst, die nicht ständig verändert und erweitert wird, wäre Wordpress für mich nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl. Schau dir mal Mobirise an. Damit kannst du schon in der kostenlosen Grundversion eine schöne Webseite bauen. Das hier habe ich damit innerhalb von ein paar Stunden zusammengebaut: privatelanka.de Entwurf
Auch da gibt es viele Plug-Ins, die dann aber auch recht kostspielig sind. 

Natürlich ist man da auch etwas eingeschränkt was die gestalterischen Möglichkeiten betrifft. Für "ganz normale" Webseiten finde ich es aber ausreichend.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (24. Dezember 2020)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe bis jetzt zwei Seiten mit Wordpress erstellt, verfluche es aber jedes Mal wieder und wieder, da es für jemanden, der es nicht täglich nutzt, meiner Ansicht nach zu kompliziert ist.


Das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man WordPress als CMS benutzt, kenne ich kein System, was leichter zu bedienen ist.


----------



## Webhufi (24. Dezember 2020)

Schau mal hier! Very easy, tolle Vorlagen, super Forum. Und für Privatanwender kostenlos...
Empfehle ich uneingeschränkt!


----------



## bluevel (9. Januar 2021)

Danke für euern weiteren Input.
Ich komme noch aus der Zeit von Flash MX und Director. Als man Buttons programmieren musste,
die einen auf verschiedene "Seiten" geleitet haben.
Haben die neuen Technologien wie Wordpress, Siquando, Mobirise noch etwas damit gemeinsam?
Ich erinnere mich, es war relativ aufwendig, mit Flash eine Homepage zu erstellen...
Ein Hauptproblem war damals, dass das Seitenlayout sich nicht an verschiedene Ausgabegeräte (PC, Tablet, usw.) angepasst hat...


----------



## ComFreek (9. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Haben die neuen Technologien wie Wordpress, Siquando, Mobirise noch etwas damit gemeinsam?


Nein, überhaupt nicht  Flash ist tot, lang lebe Flash!



bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Ein Hauptproblem war damals, dass das Seitenlayout sich nicht an verschiedene Ausgabegeräte (PC, Tablet, usw.) angepasst hat...


Seitenlayouts, die sich dynamisch anpassen, sind heutzutage gang und gebe unter dem Stichwort "responsive design". Praktisch jede Seite hat eins mittlerweile.


----------



## Sprint (9. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Haben die neuen Technologien wie Wordpress, Siquando, Mobirise noch etwas damit gemeinsam?


Flash und Director hab ich auch noch gelernt. Der große Unterschied zu denen ist vor allem, daß die komplett eigene Dateien produziert haben, während WP, Mobirise und Co ja ganz normale HTML Seiten erstellen.


----------



## bluevel (9. Januar 2021)

danke fürs feedback, @ComFreek. D.h. bei Wordpress, Siquando, Mobirise ist das responsive Design schon dabei?


----------



## bluevel (9. Januar 2021)

hi @Sprint. Ich möchte meine Homepage im ersten Halbjahr 2021 erstellen. Ich bin Architekt, darum sollte das Design schlicht, Aufbau und Handhabung so einfach wie möglich sein. Könnt ihr mir eine Anleitung, Tutorial oder Muster empfehlen, mit dem ich gut vorankomme. Meine Domain ist derzeit bei world4you.com. Das stammt aus einer Zeit, als ich beruflich in Österreich war. Jetzt sind meine Arbeitsorte in der Schweiz und in Italien...Spielt es eine Rolle, wo man lebt, für die Auswahl des Hosts, Providers? Mit world4you bin ich nicht mehr so zufrieden...Der Support ist relativ mühsam. Die Kosten sind aber OK. Ich zahle ca. 50 € im Jahr für meine Domain.


----------



## Sprint (9. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> danke fürs feedback, @ComFreek. D.h. bei Wordpress, Siquando, Mobirise ist das responsive Design schon dabei?


Jein, das hängt vom verwendeten Template ab, denn da baust die die Seite ja nicht von Grund auf neu, sondern es werden vorgefertigte Gerüste verwendet, die du nur mit Daten füllst. Du mußt also darauf achten, daß das Template responsive ist.


----------



## Sprint (9. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> hi @Sprint. Ich möchte meine Homepage im ersten Halbjahr 2021 erstellen. Ich bin Architekt, darum sollte das Design schlicht, Aufbau und Handhabung so einfach wie möglich sein. Könnt ihr mir eine Anleitung, Tutorial oder Muster empfehlen, mit dem ich gut vorankomme. Meine Domain ist derzeit bei world4you.com. Das stammt aus einer Zeit, als ich beruflich in Österreich war. Jetzt sind meine Arbeitsorte in der Schweiz und in Italien...Spielt es eine Rolle, wo man lebt, für die Auswahl des Hosts, Providers? Mit world4you bin ich nicht mehr so zufrieden...Der Support ist relativ mühsam. Die Kosten sind aber OK. Ich zahle ca. 50 € im Jahr für meine Domain.


Support für eine einzelne Webseite wird vom Provider nur selten gegeben. Für die Inhalte bist du normalerweise selbst verantwortlich.

Wo eine Domain liegt, ist eigentlich egal, ich würde nur einen in der EU ansässigen Provider empfehlen. Wichtiger ist da eher die TLD. Wenn du über mehrere Länder hinweg arbeitest, würde ich eine .com Adresse empfehlen. Viele legen Wert auf eine lokale TLD, wie eben .at oder .it, oder eben die neutrale .com.

Zu WP gibt es jede Menge Tutorials, auch auf Youtube zu einzelnen Templates. Aber wie schon gesagt, für mich persönlich ist das für eine statische Seite zu kompliziert. Zu Mobirise gibt es schon ein paar Hilfen, ist aber eigentlich so einfach, daß man in kurzer Zeit mittels Learning by Doing zu einem Ergebnis kommt. Siquando kenne ich nicht, aber auch da gibt es mit Sicherheit Tuts wenigstens vom Hersteller.


----------



## bluevel (9. Januar 2021)

ok, ich danke dir vorab für die Infos. Ob ein Template responsive ist oder nicht, wird vermutlich angegeben? hat das einen Einfluss auf die Kosten bei Wordpress (oder beim Provider)?


----------



## bluevel (9. Januar 2021)

P.S. das Beispiel PrivateLanka finde ich gut. Ist das mit Wordpress erstellt? Könntest du mir sagen, mit welchem Template?


----------



## Sprint (9. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> ok, ich danke dir vorab für die Infos. Ob ein Template responsive ist oder nicht, wird vermutlich angegeben? hat das einen Einfluss auf die Kosten bei Wordpress (oder beim Provider)?


Ja, das sollte angegeben sein. Kosten evtl. nur für das Template selbst. WP ist an sich ja kostenlos und dem Provider ist es völlig egal, was du da hochlädst. Außer, du kommst damit in nicht legale Bereiche. Der interessiert sich nur für Traffic und Speicherplatz.


----------



## Sprint (9. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> P.S. das Beispiel PrivateLanka finde ich gut. Ist das mit Wordpress erstellt? Könntest du mir sagen, mit welchem Template?


Nein, das ist mit Mobirise gemacht. Ich hatte das damals kurz vorher entdeckt und wollte es einfach mal testen. Ist vom Grunde her kostenlos und sehr einfach zu bedienen. Nur wenn du Add-Ons kaufst, kann es teuer werden. 
Bei Mobirise verwendest du keine fertigen Templates, sondern einzelne Blöcke, die zu nach eigenen Wünschen zusammenstellst. Schau dir das auf der Webseite mal an, wird da gut erklärt. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## bluevel (9. Januar 2021)

Ok. Danke.
Da bleibt noch eine wichtige Frage: Derzeit ist ja eine veraltete html-Seite auf meiner Domain www.ideewerk.net. Kann ich diese durch eine neue WP- oder Mobirise-Seite einfach ersetzen? Ziel wäre, dass die Kosten beim Provider gleich bleiben, aber eine neue zeitgemässe Seite draufkommt...


----------



## Sprint (9. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Ok. Danke.
> Da bleibt noch eine wichtige Frage: Derzeit ist ja eine veraltete html-Seite auf meiner Domain www.ideewerk.net. Kann ich diese durch eine neue WP- oder Mobirise-Seite einfach ersetzen? Ziel wäre, dass die Kosten beim Provider gleich bleiben, aber eine neue zeitgemässe Seite draufkommt...


Normalerweise ja. Je nach Hosting Angebot kann es sein, daß du für eine Datenbank Aufpreis zahlen mußt. Das hängt von deinem jetzigen Vertrag ab. WP braucht auf jeden Fall eine Mysql Datenbank.


----------



## bluevel (9. Januar 2021)

Gut, ich frage bei meinem Provider nach. 
Besten Dank für deine Unterstützung soweit!
Schönen Abend!


----------



## Webhufi (9. Januar 2021)

Ich kann nur noch einmal wiederholen: schau dir Zeta Producer an, da bleiben kaum Wünsche offen! Die Templates können auch ganz leicht mit scripts und codes erweitert werden, die man einfach in eine Inputbox eingibt, völlig unkompliziert, ohne Rücksicht auf die Art des Codes oder Scriptsprache. Und das Forum ist erste Sahne. Die Templates können beliebig ausgetauscht werden, die meisten sind responsive; es gibt auch Vorschauen für PC, Tablet und Smartphone, womit du immer den Überblick über das Aussehen hast.
Deine Seite auf deiner Domain kannst du überschreiben, vorher aber lieber eine Sicherung erstellen.

Eine meiner Pages siehst du als Beispiel HIER.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## bluevel (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo @Sprint , ich melde mich zurück mit einer Frage: Ein Kollege von mir ist Webdesigner...Hier seine Aussage: 

_Ich baue gerne statische Websites, also solche, deren Pflege und Aktualisierung in meinen Händen liegt. Warum? Sie sind wesentlich günstiger, ausbaufreundlicher, laden schneller, werden nicht gehackt und ich habe das gestalterisch wachsame Auge gleich dabei. Wenn es sinnvoll ist, nehme ich aber gerne ein Content-Management-System zur Hand._

Ist da wa dran?


----------



## bluevel (16. Januar 2021)

Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann nur noch einmal wiederholen: schau dir Zeta Producer an, da bleiben kaum Wünsche offen! Die Templates können auch ganz leicht mit scripts und codes erweitert werden, die man einfach in eine Inputbox eingibt, völlig unkompliziert, ohne Rücksicht auf die Art des Codes oder Scriptsprache. Und das Forum ist erste Sahne. Die Templates können beliebig ausgetauscht werden, die meisten sind responsive; es gibt auch Vorschauen für PC, Tablet und Smartphone, womit du immer den Überblick über das Aussehen hast.
> Deine Seite auf deiner Domain kannst du überschreiben, vorher aber lieber eine Sicherung erstellen.
> 
> Eine meiner Pages siehst du als Beispiel HIER.
> ...


@Webhufi : Leider habe ich Mac, Zeta Producer läuft nur unter Windows...


----------



## Sprint (16. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Hallo @Sprint , ich melde mich zurück mit einer Frage: Ein Kollege von mir ist Webdesigner...Hier seine Aussage:
> 
> _Ich baue gerne statische Websites, also solche, deren Pflege und Aktualisierung in meinen Händen liegt. Warum? Sie sind wesentlich günstiger, ausbaufreundlicher, laden schneller, werden nicht gehackt und ich habe das gestalterisch wachsame Auge gleich dabei. Wenn es sinnvoll ist, nehme ich aber gerne ein Content-Management-System zur Hand._
> 
> Ist da wa dran?


Da kann ich ihm zumindest teilweise Recht geben. Sie laden schneller, was heutzutage aber nicht mehr die große Rolle spielt. Sie können nur gehackt werden, wenn der Angreifer Zugriff auf den Server hat und selbst dann kann er nur das abgreifen, was er eh schon im Netz sieht. Er könnte zwar schon was anstellen, aber wenn du das feststellst, ist alles sehr schnell repariert. Das Auge - hm, weiß nicht. Günstiger nicht unbedingt und ausbaufreundlicher? Gerade durch Plugins geht das bei CMS schon sehr schnell.



bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Zeta Producer läuft nur unter Windows...


Aus dem Grund kenne ich das auch nicht. Es gibt verschiedene Programme, die lokal arbeiten und reine HTML Seiten erstellen und das ist vermutlich auch eines davon. Die meisten, die ich mir angeschaut habe (und auch auf Mac laufen), erfordern zwar nicht unbedingt HTML Kenntnisse, sind aber mehr oder weniger kompliziert.

Du willst ja wohl sowas wie eine moderne Version deiner bestehenden Seite, und dafür ist ein CMS wie Wordpress, Joomla usw. völlig übertrieben. Deshalb muß ich wieder auf auf Mobirise zurückkommen. Ist in seiner Grundfassung kostenlos, läuft auf Mac, baut reine HTML Seiten und ist sehr einfach zu bedienen. Probier es einfach mal Ausbund falls es doch nicht das Ergebnis bringt, das du dir vorstellst, werden wir schon eine Alternative finden.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (17. Januar 2021)

Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass hier Baukastensysteme wie Zeta Producer oder Mobirise empfohlen werden. Mir ist bisher nicht ein Baukastensystem unter die Finger gekommen, das nicht massenhaft Nachteile hat.


----------



## Sprint (17. Januar 2021)

m.scatello hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass hier Baukastensysteme wie Zeta Producer oder Mobirise empfohlen werden. Mir ist bisher nicht ein Baukastensystem unter die Finger gekommen, das nicht massenhaft Nachteile hat.


Welche massenhaften Nachteile?

Natürlich können solche Seiten nicht mit rein per Hand erstellten Seiten konkurrieren, aber welchen Besucher interessiert schon die Ästhetik des Quellcodes? Und die Ladezeit ist angesichts der immer schneller werdenden Leitungen meistens zu vernachlässigen. Die Funktion ist wichtig, nicht wie sie gebaut wurde.

Ansonsten ist das immer noch die beste Lösung für jemanden, der einfach mal eine moderne Homepage braucht, wie hier gefordert. Bluevel will sich nicht als Anfänger wochenlang mit HTML beschäftigen, sondern seiner eigentlichen Arbeit nachgehen.Und da er vermutlich auch nicht vor hat, alle schweizer und italienischen Architekten mit Webseiten zu versorgen, wäre die Erstellung per Hand eine ziemliche Spatzenkanone.


----------



## bluevel (17. Januar 2021)

@Sprint : Da hast du recht. *Ich kann es mir im Moment nicht leisten, programmieren zu lernen.*
Ich benötige tatsächlich eine Homepage in einer nützlichen Frist, die meinen jetzigen Webauftritt 
insJetzt und Hier befördert. Der bestehende HTML-Quellcode meiner "alten" Webseite wird dann wohl ausgedient haben, aber wie mir schon vorher bestätigt wurde, will sich kein seriöser Webdesigner mehr mit  einem alten html-Quellcode auseinandersetzen, sehe ich das richtig?
Ansonsten wäre es natürlich schön, wenn man auf dem bestehenden Code aufbauen könnte...
Ist das ein irrer Aufwand?
Gruss Bluevel


----------



## ComFreek (17. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> will sich kein seriöser Webdesigner mehr mit einem alten html-Quellcode auseinandersetzen, sehe ich das richtig?


Möglicherweise findest du keinen (keinen billigen), der den Aufbau und die Struktur deiner alten Website fortführen möchte; Inhalte und Design zu übernehmen sollten aber alle professionellen Webdesigner machen.


----------



## Sprint (17. Januar 2021)

Alten Quellcode weiter zu verwenden macht nicht viel Sinn, da das ganze Konstrukt anders sein muß, um responsive zu sein.

Das Design hat doch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und entspricht *meiner Meinung nach* nicht dem aktuellen Trend. Ich würde mir da schon was moderneres einfallen lassen.


----------



## Webhufi (17. Januar 2021)

Ich muss noch mal eine Lanze für Zeta Producer brechen, auch wenn es für Mac nicht geeignet ist: Da ZP auf ganz einfache Weise die Möglichkeit bietet, alle möglichen Codes einzubinden, ragt es unter allen Baukastensystemen hervor, denn auch Profis haben hier die Chance, sich auszutoben und einer Website einen sehr persönlichen Stil aufzudrücken. Selbst die implementierten Programme kann man direkt mit Befehlen ansprechen! Und das alles in einer einzigen Box, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen, wohin im Quellcode man seine Ergänzungen eintragen oder wie man ein CSS auslagern muss.

Eine Baukastenvorlage erkennst du nachher nicht wieder, da alle Elemente individuell plaziert und angepasst werden können, mit nur wenigen Mausklicks oder -verschiebungen.
Also gerade für jene, die sich keinesfalls tief in Codes einarbeiten können oder wollen, *ist ein CMS* *meiner Meinung nach *ideal. Und: mit nur drei Klicks änderst du nicht nur das gesamte Aussehen, sondern auch einzelne Komponenten wie Schriftart, Farben, Überschriften und zig andere Dinge, ohne einen einzigen Codeschnipsel verwenden oder verändern zu müssen.

Nachteile sehe ich auf die Schnelle keine, und schon gar keine massenhaften...

Zum HTML: Ich kenne einen Webdesigner, der einen alten Quellcode umpfriemeln könnte, mit Hilfe eines CMS... Kostet rund 3.000 Euro. Aber ich stimme hier @Sprint und @ComFreek unbedingt zu. 
Heutige Webdesigner bauen keine Page mehr von Hand auf! 
Ich habe meine erste recht einfache Webseite im Jahr 2002 in Quellcode geschrieben;  so eine Plackerei wird heute kein Webdesigner mehr auf sich nehmen. Aber auch alleine für das Grunddesign zahlst du rund 3.000 bis 4.000 Euro, plus 30 bis 60 Euro pro Stunde für individuelle Anpassungen, also z.B. das Einbinden von Fotos.
Da ein Webdesigner heutzutage auch nichts anderes als ein CMS verwendet, lohnt sich also mehr als nur ein Gedanke, sich selbst eines zuzulegen! Kosten sollten dabei einmalig nicht höher sein als 500 €, Einarbeitungszeit dürfte sich in engen Grenzen halten, das Grunddesign kriegst du locker in einer Stunde hin.

Ich weiß das alles, weil ich mir vor zwei Jahren ein Angebot habe erstellen lassen, um meinen eigenen Preis für ein Webdesign zu vergleichen und war zutiefst erschrocken, weil ich komplett (mit Einbindung von vielen Fotos, die ich auch noch aufbereiten musste) lächerliche 800 verlangt hatte... Der Unterschied zu 8.000 dieses Webdesigners ist erklecklich.

Fazit: do it yourself with CMS!


----------



## Viktoria Marie (18. Januar 2021)

Ich empfehle auch ein Content-Management-System, wie WordPress in Verbindung mit WPBakery. Falls du direkt nach dem WYIWYG-Prinzip arbeiten möchtest, empfehle ich dir WordPress in Verbindung mit Elementor. 
Und ja, in den meisten Themes ist das responsive Design bereits dabei! Jedoch gibt es immer mal wieder Bugs, z.B. bei Verwendung von Plug-Ins in Verbindung mit bestimmten Themes. Sicherheitstechnisch ist TYPO3 sehr empfehlenswert, jedoch ist die Einarbeitung sehr aufwendig und nicht nutzerfreundlich. Je nach Website-Umfang kann man auch Wix verwenden. Das ist mit Abstand das nutzerfreundlichste CMS würde ich behaupten.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (18. Januar 2021)

Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> Also gerade für jene, die sich keinesfalls tief in Codes einarbeiten können oder wollen, *ist ein CMS* *meiner Meinung nach *ideal.


Genau, ein CMS und kein Baukastensystem  

Ich habe schon einige Seiten erstellt, die dynamische Inhalte benötigen, da wäre ein Baukastensystem das Letzte, was ich benutzen würde.


----------



## Sprint (18. Januar 2021)

m.scatello hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe schon einige Seiten erstellt, die dynamische Inhalte benötigen, da wäre ein Baukastensystem das Letzte, was ich benutzen würde.


Und was machst du bei statischen Seiten? Denn danach sieht es hier sehr stark aus. 

Ein CMS ist gut, wenn häufig Daten zu ändern sind. Ansonsten ist das ziemlich übertrieben. Du kaufst dir ja auch keinen Profi Werkzeugkasten, wenn du ein Mal eine Schraube eindrehen mußt. Da reicht ein einzelner Schraubendreher. 

Gerade für Einsteiger ist ein Baukasten für eine statische Seite das optimale. Die Lernkurve ist flach, es geht schnell und das Ergebnis ist optisch ansprechend und funktioniert auf allen Geräten. Mehr wird nicht verlangt. 
Abgesehen davon habe ich auch WP schon oft genug verflucht, wenn ein Plugin nicht mehr kompatibel war oder nicht mehr so arbeitete wie der Vorgänger. Updates ohne vorheriges Backup sind wie russisches Roulette. Und wenn dann noch dieser unsägliche Gutenberg Editor dazukommt, ist der Frust garantiert. Und welcher Anfänger weiß schon, wie man den umgeht?

Ein CMS ist da gut, wo es wirklich benötigt wird. Und selbst dann baue ich lieber ein maßgeschneidertes CMS selbst, als irgendwelche eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue zu nehmen. Denn auch eine Sekretärin, die nur ihre Textverarbeitung kennt, sollte ohne fettes Handbuch damit zurechtkommen. Oder wie ein Dozent mal meinte: meine 90-jährige Oma.

Um alle Jahre mal ein Bild auszutauschen, baut man sich entweder seine eigene statische Seite oder nimmt einen Baukasten. Wenn der das Ergebnis bringt, das ich will.


----------



## Webhufi (18. Januar 2021)

m.scatello hat gesagt.:


> Genau, ein CMS und kein Baukastensystem


Korrektur: Zeta Producer ist ein erstklassiges, ausgefeiltes CMS und bietet massenhaft Themes an, die wie "Baukästen" sehr individuell gestaltet werden können und sich - auch nach Fertigstellung - ohne Veränderungen durch ein anderes Theme austauschen lassen...


----------



## Webhufi (18. Januar 2021)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Ein CMS ist gut, wenn häufig Daten zu ändern sind. Ansonsten ist das ziemlich übertrieben.


Nicht unbedingt nur, wenn häufig Dateien zu ändern sind. Es kann ja schon mal vorkommen, dass man nach einer Weile bemerkt, dass die Farben bei Kunden nicht ankommen oder das Design an sich nicht, die Navi logische Unzulänglichkeiten hat, neue Infos und/oder Bilder eingepflegt werden müssen oder neue Angebote (=Unterseiten)  hinzukommen, die erklärt werden wollen. Für ein CMS sind solche Dinge ein Klacks.

Welche Vorteile bieten statische Seiten, und inwiefern sind die einfacher zu erstellen und zu pflegen? Das ist mir momentan nicht klar; wahrscheinlich, weil ich dieses CMS liebe... ;-)


----------



## Webhufi (18. Januar 2021)

Viktoria Marie hat gesagt.:


> Ich empfehle auch ein Content-Management-System, wie WordPress


Sorry, da kann ich nicht zustimmen: WP kann ungeheuer nervtötend sein, weil man (ich) massenhaft Zeit für die Einarbeitung benötigt und WP nicht unbedingt einfach und logisch zu bedienen ist. Und wenn man dabei, wie du erwähnst, auch noch andere Zusatzprogramme benötigt, um optimale Ergebnisse zu erreichen, wird es noch aufwändiger...


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (18. Januar 2021)

Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> WP kann ungeheuer nervtötend sein, weil man (ich) massenhaft Zeit für die Einarbeitung benötigt und WP nicht unbedingt einfach und logisch zu bedienen ist.


Nicht einfach?  Welches CMS ist dann einfacher und bietet eine Flut an Themes und Plugins? Welches CMS lässt sich durch eigene Scripte einfacher erweitern?


----------



## Webhufi (18. Januar 2021)

Ich erwähnte genau so ein CMS schon...


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (19. Januar 2021)

Halten wir fest: jeder hat so seine Präferenzen. Einige nutzen gerne WordPress, andere andere Systeme.


----------



## bluevel (23. Januar 2021)

Ich habe die Diskussion verfolgt, folgende 3 "Begriffe" habe ich herausgehört: 

CMS 
statische Seiten
Baukastensystem
Könnte mir jemand in einfachen Worten erklären, was diese 3 voneinander unterscheidet?
Auch war die Rede davon, dass CMS sich lohnt, wenn man häufig Änderungen macht...
Das ist bei mir schon der Fall. Ich möchte regelmäßig neue Arbeiten "publizieren" (Pläne, Zeichnungen, Fotos, Texte).
Die Erscheinung sollte meiner bestehenden Seite möglichst nahe kommen.
Ich bin ehrlich, Programmieren werde ich nicht mehr ohne weiteres lernen können,
der Zug ist wahrscheinlich abgefahren...
Also, womit soll ich's machen? Was würdet ihr mir schlussendlich raten?


----------



## bluevel (23. Januar 2021)

Ach ja, und dann ist da noch die Frage vom Hoster. Ich bin derzeit bei www.world4you.com
Kennt jemand diese Firma? Ich zahle momentan rund 35€ Domainserver-Gebühr im Jahr.
Derselbe Anbieter würde für eine neue Seite mit Wordpress 9,90€/Mt verlangen. Wären rund 120€ im Jahr.
Das ist schon komisch, dass es plötzlich fast 4x so teuer wird...
Ich bezweifle, ob das ein guter Deal ist. Ich ging davon aus, dass ich einfach die neue Seite auf die vorhandene Domain lege, ohne Mehrkosten...
Was meint ihr, ist es Zeit für einen Wechsel?


----------



## bluevel (23. Januar 2021)

Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> Kosten sollten dabei einmalig nicht höher sein als 500 €


hi Norbert, alias "Webhufi"
Darf ich fragen, wofür dieser einmalige Betrag anfällt?


----------



## Sprint (23. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe die Diskussion verfolgt, folgende 3 "Begriffe" habe ich herausgehört:
> 
> CMS
> statische Seiten
> ...


Die Unterschiede sind recht einfach. Fangen wir mit statischen Seiten an. Die sind die Urform des Web, so wie es vor Jahrzehnten anfing. Sie bestehen aus tatsächlich existierenden einzelnen HTML Seiten, die normalerweise nicht just in Time geändert werden können. Normalerweise heißt, daß es schon geht, aber das spielt hier jetzt keine Rolle.. Der Server nimmt die Datei, schickt sie an den Browser und gut. Änderungen muß man selbst im Quelltext der jeweiligen Seite vornehmen.

CMS steht für Content Management System. Hier sind es oftmals keine statischen HTML Seiten, sondern bestehen meistens aus PHP Seiten. D.h., daß der Server aus Datenbankinhalten eine Webseite zusammenbastelt und an den Browser schickt. Das, was der Browser empfängt, existiert nur virtuell und wird beim Aufruf jedesmal neu erzeugt. Dadurch können live die Inhalte gewechselt werden. Das geschieht durch einen Adminbereich, in dem die Inhalte der Seiten (Texte, Bilder usw.) verwaltet werden.
Das Aussehen der Seite und die Inhalte sind vollständig voneinander getrennt. Das Aussehen der Seite wird im Normalfall auch nicht direkt vom Inhaber bestimmt werden, denn ein Template (das Gerüst, in das die Inhalte eingesetzt werden) zu erstellen ist wirklich nicht einfach.Man bestimmt als eher nur die Farben, Hintergrundbilder usw. 

Ein Baukasten ist ist eine Mischung aus den beiden genannten Sachen. Es existiert ein Adminbereich, in dem die Seite aus vorgefertigten Teilen zusammengebaut wird. Man kann das Aussehen nicht bis ins kleinste selbst ändern. Dafür können einzelne Inhalte aber auch nicht die Seite zerstören, was, wenn man nicht aufpaßt, bei einem CMS schon passieren kann. 
Die Verwaltung von Aussehen und Inhalten übernimmt das Programm. Bei webgestützten Baukästen bleiben die Seiten meistens auf der Seite des Anbieters. Man hat also keinen echte Herrschaft über seine Seite und kann sie dadurch auch nicht zu einem anderen Anbieter umziehen. Bei rechnergestützten Baukästen ist es so, daß das Programm am Ende der Arbeit aus den Daten echte HTML Seiten erzeugt, die man dann selbst auf den Server seiner Wahl hochlädt.

Ich hoffe, ich habe das einigermaßen verständlich erklärt. Natürlich gibt es noch viele Ausnahmen, die aber zur Unterscheidung nicht wirklich beachtet werden müssen.

In deinem Fall ist eine statische Seite ungeeignet, denn wenn du sie nicht selbst erstellen und administrieren kannst, bist du immer auf andere angewiesen, was mit der Zeit natürlich gewaltig ins Geld geht.

"Häufige Änderungen" ist Definitionssache. In deinem Fall wird es aber wahrscheinlich nicht bedeuten, daß du alle paar Tage was änderst, sondern vermutlich eher alle paar Wochen. Da bieten sich sowohl CMS als auch Baukasten an. Das Austauschen von Bildern und Texten geht in beiden Fällen gleich schnell.
Für ein CMS brauchst du zwingend PHP und Datenbank. Dadurch muß dir der Provider mehr Ressourcen zur Verfügung stellen, was mehr kostet, wie du ja schon selbst festgestellt hast. Bei den Preis spielen aber auch noch andere Werte eine Rolle, wie Anzahl der Mailadressen, Größe der Mailboxen, Spam- und Virenfilter, Größe des Webspace usw. 
In den 35 € wird also vermutlich nicht viel enthalten sein. Wenn du prinzipiell mit dem Provider zufrieden bist, wäre ein rechnergestützter Baukasten zu empfehlen. Du brauchst keine Datenbank und PHP nur, wenn du ein Kontaktformular hast, da für den Maliversand PHP benötigt wird.

Einen Umstieg zu empfehlen, ist so nicht möglich. Dazu müßte man die genauen Daten kennen. Laß dich aber auch nicht von Lockangeboten mancher großer Provider blenden. Die 1 Euro Angebote gelten nur für ein paar Monate, danach geht es auch da deutlich rauf. Und sieh dich vor einem Wechsel auch mal nach Kommentaren um. Manche Anbieter mit dauergrinsenden Werbefiguren rangieren, was Service und Geschwindigkeit ihrer Server angeht, recht weit hinten.


----------



## Webhufi (23. Januar 2021)

@bluevel 
Das ist die Lizenzgebühr. Sie wird einmalig fällig dafür, dass du das Programm auf deinem Rechner benutzen darfst, meist lebenslang. Nur wenn (falls!) du eine neuere Version benutzen möchtest, wird eine erneute Lizenzgebühr fällig. I.d.R. ist das kaum notwendig, es sei denn, die neuen Features sind für dich ungeheuer wichtig.


----------



## Sprint (25. Januar 2021)

Falls du dich noch nicht entschieden haben solltest, wäre es vielleicht von Vorteil, dir mal MAMP auf deinem Rechner zu installieren. Das ist ein virtueller Server, der dir alles zur Verfügung stellt, was dein späterer Provider auch tut. Das hätte vor allem den Vorteil, daß du problemlos mal ein CMS wie Wordpress ausprobieren kannst, ohne dafür deinen Account wechseln oder upgraden zu müssen. Und falls du dich dann wirklich für WP entscheidest, kannst du die fertige Webseite per entsprechendem Plugin auf deinen Server verschieben.


----------



## bluevel (31. Januar 2021)

Hi Sprint. Danke dir für den Tipp. Ich schau mir MAMP gerne an. Soviel hab ich schon gesehen: Es läuft auch auf Mac OS. 
Verstehe ich richtig, ich kann da testen, ohne Geld ausgeben zu müssen?
Oder muss ich für Wordpress von Anfang an zahlen, um damit etwas zu machen?

Ich habe unterdessen einen Kollegen im meinem Bürohaus kennengelernt, der Schulungen macht in Web-Design. Ich überlege mir, während dem Kurs die Webseite (als Schulprojekt) zu bauen. Der Kurs kostet natürlich einiges, aber ich bekomme dann sicher auch entsprechend viel know how mit auf den Weg.
Stimmst du mir hierin zu?
Ein weiterer Kollege hat mir geraten, mich mit meiner Firma in Google Maps einzutragen. Das trägt gemäss seiner Aussage dazu bei, um im Netz präsent zu sein und sowieso um gefunden zu werden. Ihm nach ist es problemlos möglich, auch vorerst ohne Website, sich in Google Maps einzutragen. Ist das richtig?


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (31. Januar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> ich kann da testen, ohne Geld ausgeben zu müssen?


Ja


bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Oder muss ich für Wordpress von Anfang an zahlen


WordPress ist kostenlos. Es gibt Themes und Plugins, für die man bezahlen muss, allerdings gibt es auch jede Menge kostenloser Themes und Plugins.


bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Stimmst du mir hierin zu?


Das macht nur Sinn, wenn du beruflich in dem Bereich tätig sein willst, ansonsten ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld.


bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Ihm nach ist es problemlos möglich, auch vorerst ohne Website, sich in Google Maps einzutragen. Ist das richtig?


Das kannst du selber herausfinden, in dem du die Bedingungen bei google durchliest.


----------



## Sprint (31. Januar 2021)

Von mir bekommst du nur Mac Tips, da ich seit 20 Jahren nix anderes nutze und von Win nicht wirklich Ahnung habe. 
Wordpress selbst ist immer kostenlos. Was etwas kostet, sind manche Plugins. Fast immer gibt es die Plugins aber auch in einer Testversion bzw. abgespeckten kostenlosen Version. Ob die dann in dem Moment reicht, mußt du entscheiden. Von MAMP selbst gibt es auch eine kostenpflichtige Version, die du aber nicht brauchst.

Mit der Schulung erfährst du natürlich einiges, wobei das aber völlig dem widerspricht, was du am Anfang gesagt hast. Für mich würde es nur Sinn machen, wenn du vorhast, in dem Bereich auch beruflich tätig zu werden, denn da ist vieles dabei, was du für eine Webseite, wie du sie bisher beschrieben hast, nicht brauchst.

Google Maps hilft dir besonders dann, wenn die Leute dich direkt vor Ort besuchen können. Wichtig, oder fast noch wichtiger, ist der Inhalt deiner Webseite, damit Google sie entsprechend bewertet und weit vorne einreiht. Ab der dritten Seite ist man so gut wie unsichtbar für den User. Und da ist Text das A und O. Wenn du also gefunden werden willst, solltest du dich mit einem SEO Spezialisten und evtl. einem professionellen Texter in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## bluevel (10. Februar 2021)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Bei webgestützten Baukästen bleiben die Seiten meistens auf der Seite des Anbieters. Man hat also keinen echte Herrschaft über seine Seite und kann sie dadurch auch nicht zu einem anderen Anbieter umziehen. Bei rechnergestützten Baukästen ist es so, daß das Programm am Ende der Arbeit aus den Daten echte HTML Seiten erzeugt, die man dann selbst auf den Server seiner Wahl hochlädt.


Hi Sprint

Ich hab mich bei meinem Provider (world4you) informiert ob sie nun einen webgestützten oder rechnergestützten Baukasten anbieten. Hier die Antwort:

_Guten Tag!_
_Es handelt sich hier um einen webgestützten Baukasten.*)
D.h Teile der Webseite liegen direkt auf CM4all Server welche World4you zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
In dem Fall kann man auch nicht die Daten nehmen und auf einen anderen Webspace übertragen.
Herzliche Grüße vom E-Mail-Support-Team,_
_Peter_

Ich frage mich nun, ob ich darauf *) bauen soll, oder nicht besser eine andere Plattform suchen soll.
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, bin ich mit dem Baukasten auf "ewig" an diesen Provider gebunden...
Hier ein paar nähere Infos zum Angebot:
Eigene Website mit dem Homepage-Baukasten erstellen - World4You

Für deine Sichtweise wäre ich dir dankbar.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (10. Februar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, bin ich mit dem Baukasten auf "ewig" an diesen Provider gebunden...


Richtig, und das ist bei vielen Baukastensystemen so und für mich u.a. ein Grund diese Systeme zu meiden wie die Pest.


----------



## Sprint (10. Februar 2021)

bluevel hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich nun, ob ich darauf *) bauen soll, oder nicht besser eine andere Plattform suchen soll.
> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, bin ich mit dem Baukasten auf "ewig" an diesen Provider gebunden...


Du müßtest zumindest eine neue Seite bauen, wenn du mal zu einem anderen Provider wechselst. Also Bilder und Texte lokal sichern, neue Seite bauen, Daten einsetzen und weiter gehts. Da du normalerweise auf einen Webspace nur Zugriff hast, wenn die Domain dort aktiv ist, hast du also wenigstens einige Tage, bis die Seite neu aufgebaut ist. So lange sehen deine Besucher nur einen Hinweis.
Vielleicht ließe sich der Quelltext der alten Seite über einen Grabber sichern und dann umziehen. Dann wäre der Ausfall nicht so lange, aber trotzdem wärest du gezwungen, bei dem neuen Provider deine Seite neu zu bauen.

Da aber rechnergestützte Baukästen zumindest teilweise auch für lau zu bekommen sind, wäre das für mich die erste Wahl. Dann kannst du bei Änderungen in aller Ruhe die Seite lokal fertig machen und hochladen, wenn es du es für richtig hältst.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (10. Februar 2021)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Da du normalerweise auf einen Webspace nur Zugriff hast, wenn die Domain dort aktiv ist, hast du also wenigstens einige Tage, bis die Seite neu aufgebaut ist.


Ein Providerwechsel dauert doch zwischen 24 und 48 Stunden, wobei 24 Stunden eher die Regel ist.



Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht ließe sich der Quelltext der alten Seite über einen Grabber sichern


Hast du das schon mal versucht? Ich habe es bisher nicht hinbekommen, denn wenn man sich von solchen Seiten den HTML-Code ansieht, den der Browser bekommt, sieht man fast nur JavaScript.



Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Da aber rechnergestützte Baukästen zumindest teilweise auch für lau zu bekommen sind, wäre das für mich die erste Wahl.


Die erste Wahl? Echt? Sehe ich ganz anders.


----------



## Sprint (10. Februar 2021)

m.scatello hat gesagt.:


> Ein Providerwechsel dauert doch zwischen 24 und 48 Stunden, wobei 24 Stunden eher die Regel ist.


Das schon, aber auf dem neuen Server muß die neue Seite ja wieder erst aufgebaut werden. Und das kann je nach Baukasten auch länger dauern.



m.scatello hat gesagt.:


> Hast du das schon mal versucht? Ich habe es bisher nicht hinbekommen, denn wenn man sich von solchen Seiten den HTML-Code ansieht, den der Browser bekommt, sieht man fast nur JavaScript.


Darum hatte ich ja auch vielleicht geschrieben. Ich habe noch nie mit einem Online Baukasten gearbeitet, darum war das nur ein Schuß ins Blaue.



m.scatello hat gesagt.:


> Die erste Wahl? Echt? Sehe ich ganz anders.


Es geht hier immer noch um eine einfache, im Endeffekt statische Seite für jemanden, der keine Lust / Zeit hat, sich mit dem händischen Bau einer Seite zu beschäftigen. Und da gibt es dann neben mehr oder weniger aufwendigen CMS, die mMn in diesem Fall übertrieben sind, nur noch die Baukästen. Und mit einem rechnergestützten hat er jederzeit die vollständige Seite zur Hand. Bei einem Wechsel als Umzug einleiten, wenn erreichbar die Daten hochladen und weiter geht's.


----------

